# Use of alternative fuel



## recycle2011 (20 July 2011)

The Mayor of Long Beach, his Honorable Bob Foster discusses the importance of alternative natural fuels with Melissa McGinnis from Greenopolis TV and its' positive impact on air quality. http://youtu.be/EWiekzB8rII

Carson, California has also shown support for this initiative earlier. What about you, what do you think about the other states that's delaying the passing of laws or whathaveyou's for proliferating the use of natural gasses?


----------

